# Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (10. Januar 2010)

*Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

Hi
 hab mir heute Medieval 2 Gold gekauft und muss sagen es ist etwas ernüchternd. Ein Kreuzzug gegen Frankfurt war eine ein stündige Zeitverschwendung, weil 
 1. meine Armee keine "kreuzarmee" war
 2. weil ich nicht weiß wie man eine Kreuzarmee herstellt (keine Anleitung dabei sinnvollerweise)
 3. die Wegfindung so katastrophal war, dass meine Pferde in die Speerträger gelaufen sind, die Infanterie in die Pferde und die anderen einfach stehen blieben...
 Drum: wie mache ich aus meiner Armee eine Kreuzarmee? Wo krieg ich eine Anleitungspdf her? und behebt ein patch die Wegfindung?
 greets


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

^^ ein kurzzug ist ein "heiliger krieg", den führst du AFAIK nicht gegen frankfurt oder so, sondern gegen/in/um die stadt jerusalem. oder war das als "mission" gefordert? 

 wegen des sich anschließens: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/gamefaq/Allgemein/7867/4029/Medieval_2_Total_War.html brauchst halt ne bestimmte zahl an einheiten in einer armee, dann kannst du das über den general machen, dass der sich anschließen soll.

 es kann sogar sein, dass du die dann gar nicht selber steuerst, sondern eine "kreuzarmee" halt deine als unterstützung bekommt.

 und wenn es ne pdf gibt, müßte die entweder im installationsordner sein, oder du musst mal die CD durchsuchen.


----------



## lordhagen18 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

Kreuzzüge können gegen jeden geführt werden,sofern deren Herscher vom Papst exkommuniziert wurde


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

o.k, das hatt ich noch nie bei dem spiel


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

Die Anleitung ist zu finden auf der Disc 1

  x:\Manual\M2G_MG_GE_DD.pdf


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

Tja...
 da kommt dann sowas (mit editor geöffnet..):

 425 0 obj
 <</Contents[427 0 R 428 0 R 429 0 R 430 0 R 431 0 R 432 0 R 433 0 R 434 0 R]/CropBox[42.5197 42.5197 722.834 552.756]/MediaBox[0.0 0.0 765.354 595.276]/Parent 412 0 R/Resources<</ColorSpace<</CS0 496 0 R/CS1 497 0 R/CS2 498 0 R/CS3 499 0 R/CS4 500 0 R/CS5 501 0 R/CS6 502 0 R/CS7 503 0 R/CS8 504 0 R>>/ExtGState<</GS0 505 0 R/GS1 506 0 R>>/Font<</T1_0 508 0 R/T1_1 510 0 R/T1_2 512 0 R/T1_3 514 0 R/T1_4 516 0 R/T1_5 518 0 R/T1_6 520 0 R>>/ProcSet[/PDF/Text/ImageC/ImageI]/Properties<</MC0 521 0 R/MC1 522 0 R>>/XObject<</Im0 453 0 R/Im1 454 0 R/Im10 455 0 R/Im11 456 0 R/Im12 457 0 R/Im13 458 0 R/Im14 459 0 R/Im15 460 0 R/Im16 461 0 R/Im17 462 0 R/Im18 463 0 R/Im19 464 0 R/Im2 465 0 R/Im20 466 0 R/Im21 467 0 R/Im22 468 0 R/Im23 469 0 R/Im24 470 0 R/Im25 471 0 R/Im26 472 0 R/Im27 473 0 R/Im28 474 0 R/Im29 475 0 R/Im3 476 0 R/Im30 477 0 R/Im31 478 0 R/Im32 479 0 R/Im33 480 0 R/Im34 481 0 R/Im35 482 0 R/Im36 483 0 R/Im37 484 0 R/Im38 485 0 R/Im39 486 0 R/Im4 487 0 R/Im40 488 0 R/Im41 489 0 R/Im5 490 0 R/Im6 491 0 R/Im7 492 0 R/Im8 493 0 R/Im9 494 0 R>>>>/Rotate 0/Type/Page>>
 endobj


 Net sehr sinnvoll ^^
 Womit muss ch es öffnen um was halbwegs verständliches rauszukriegen?


----------



## Martinroessler (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Medieval 2 Kreuzzüge, Wegfindung und Bedienungsanleitung*

Ähm... du brauchst natürlich den Adobe Reader.  

  Hier mal ein Link zum Downloaden:
Computerbase.de


----------

